# Decalgirl Skin Glare



## jbhentschel (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone else find the glare caused by the shiny finish of Decalgirl skins distracting?  I am almost to the point where I am ready to remove my dark burlwood skin because the glare is so bad.  Thoughts or comments?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbhentschel said:


> Does anyone else find the glare caused by the shiny finish of Decalgirl skins distracting? I am almost to the point where I am ready to remove my dark burlwood skin because the glare is so bad. Thoughts or comments?


Hm, no, mine is red white and black and there's no glare problem. Don't know what to tell you. More handprints?

Seriously, anyone else have Burlwood?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hm, no, mine is red white and black and there's no glare problem. Don't know what to tell you. More handprints?
> 
> Seriously, anyone else have Burlwood?
> 
> Betsy


I think Vampy has Burlwood. It goes so nice with his Dr. Pepper screen saver.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

My skin is fine until I need to use a clip on light or my headlamp, then the glare is very noticeable.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the Leopard Print skin and only notice minimal glare when using the Mighty Bright Light. I have since switched to the paperback sized Lightwedge. I don't notice a glare at all now.


----------



## Johnald (Jan 3, 2009)

I know this is a long shot, but is there anywhere I can physically go to get a Kindle skin? I'm going to Chicago this weekend and would like to get one for it, but it won't arrive before I leave.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't seen anything Kindle in stores yet.

Re: Skin Glare.
Haven't had any promblems with glare. I have the same skin as Betsy (Zen Revisited). Like her I only notice some glare when there are fingerprints on my K...which are usual from my 4-year old cousin


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the same burlwood.. and there is a bit of glare.. but I still prefer the looks of it to the white unskinned version of my K


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't mind the glare unless I'm using my e-luminator and then it's really annoying. I'm thinking of taking the skin off because I use the light every night. I love the skin, though, so I'm torn. BTW, I have Iceberg.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I use a Might Bright 2 and a Rozi skin...I never noticed a glare and if there is one, I guess it doesn't bother me *


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I have just received the burlwood skin from Decalgirl and I have not noticed a glare.  I have been using various lamps with it and I have enjoyed reading the screen even more since putting the skin on my kindle because of the contrast.  I do use a light wedge to read at night and there is not a glare from it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I have the Flower Burst skin and I haven't noticed any glare, not even when I use my E-luminator light.


----------



## buddyswife (Jan 26, 2009)

mine haas a lil glare without the light .. but i still like my skin alot


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Lily skin and no glare. I use the lightwedge light, which slides over the screen.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I had Zen Revisited and now I have the Lily and I have no glare with either.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Johnald said:


> I know this is a long shot, but is there anywhere I can physically go to get a Kindle skin? I'm going to Chicago this weekend and would like to get one for it, but it won't arrive before I leave.


Sorry, not that I know of. So far, DecalGirl seems to be one of the best places for it.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I noticed a glare from my skins at first.  It was a little annoying, but I got used to it pretty quickly and now I don't even notice it.


----------

